# End Of Service



## Toxicant (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi,

I recently left the UAE after 5 years of service and I received my gratituity in my salaried NBAD account. Despite having no liabilities with the bank, my EOS has been frozen and I am not able to access it. It has been 4 weeks now and I am being sent around in circles. 

Does anyone know how I can get this unfrozen or this money released? 

Adam


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Toxicant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently left the UAE after 5 years of service and I received my gratituity in my salaried NBAD account. Despite having no liabilities with the bank, my EOS has been frozen and I am not able to access it. It has been 4 weeks now and I am being sent around in circles.
> 
> ...


If there are no liabilities (including no credit card) there is NO reason why they should still hold on to it!


----------



## Toxicant (Jan 2, 2018)

Yep. Absolute no reason to freeze the money. It's a real headache. Even if I go back to UAE to sort he issue out, I don't know how I can escalate it. The only point of reference is the bank which I'm in contact with anyway.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Toxicant said:


> Yep. Absolute no reason to freeze the money. It's a real headache. Even if I go back to UAE to sort he issue out, I don't know how I can escalate it. The only point of reference is the bank which I'm in contact with anyway.


All the best! And count your blessings that you will soon be rid of all this nonsense very soon. 

Also FYI, you can complain to the Central Bank if the bank fails to take any action.


----------

